# Need backpack recommendation



## jemping (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello all.

I'm looking for backpack recommendation for my travel in the coming weeks to Singapore and Vietnam.

The gears that I will bring with me are
5D mark III
24-70mm
16-35mm
70-200mm
Some Lee filters

I've been looking into some Think Tank bags, such as Streetwalker Pro and Trifecta 10

I'm open to any other backpack recommendations, with the preference around the same size of both mentioned above.

Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## retroreflection (Jul 17, 2015)

The great thing about a good backpack (one with a belt and frame that transfers all of the weight to your hips) is that it will eliminate the pain of hauling lots of weight.
The bad thing about any backpack for photography is the inaccessibility - you have to take it off to get to anything, especially two handed actions like a lens change.
When I NEED a backpack I use one of my Kifaru's (they manufacture after you order, you're out of luck on them time wise). I don't have an ideal shoulder bag for the other times, so I struggle with pockets.

My point is; get a backpack only if you need to haul equipment between places where it will get used in one spot. If you want to shoot while walking, look for a shoulder bag, an ever so stylish vest, or something else. My walk along the Cinque Terre with about the same stuff as you are taking was easy on my back, but my co-worker sharing in the benefits of business travel became impatient with all of my lens changes. The feeling was actually mutual.


----------



## jemping (Jul 17, 2015)

retroreflection said:


> The great thing about a good backpack (one with a belt and frame that transfers all of the weight to your hips) is that it will eliminate the pain of hauling lots of weight.
> The bad thing about any backpack for photography is the inaccessibility - you have to take it off to get to anything, especially two handed actions like a lens change.
> When I NEED a backpack I use one of my Kifaru's (they manufacture after you order, you're out of luck on them time wise). I don't have an ideal shoulder bag for the other times, so I struggle with pockets.
> 
> My point is; get a backpack only if you need to haul equipment between places where it will get used in one spot. If you want to shoot while walking, look for a shoulder bag, an ever so stylish vest, or something else. My walk along the Cinque Terre with about the same stuff as you are taking was easy on my back, but my co-worker sharing in the benefits of business travel became impatient with all of my lens changes. The feeling was actually mutual.



What would you recommend to get for shoulder bag?


----------



## tweixian (Jul 17, 2015)

jemping said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm looking for backpack recommendation for my travel in the coming weeks to Singapore and Vietnam.
> 
> ...



Have you had a look at MindShift Gear's Backpacks? They're... sorta like ThinkTank but with an outdoor use focus. 

Pay particular attention to the Rotation180 series, see if they might fit your needs.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 17, 2015)

On shoulder bag, I recently saw a sales of the Gura Chobe model shoulder bag. Fully extended, it is 8.5 inches, and can carry my 14mm f/2.8, 24-70_2.8 and 70-200_2.8 with 2 bodies. May even stuff a speed light in there, too. Of course, space is available for a PowerBook Pro. It can be sipped down 2 inches to be 6 inches thick. I can still put one body and one less lens in there. I would think that I can travel with it as a carry on on an airplane. Zippered compartment can hold travel documents, batteries, cell phone, or extra memory cards.
So, I like it so much that I got a second one as a back up in case I tear up the first.

As for backpack style carry case, I use Ape Case 1800. It went to Hanoi, Singapore, Hong Kong, New Zealand with me, though I didn't carry the speed light or the 14mm in the backpack. I also use a sling bag for local shoots, much smaller carrying capacity, so it's just more of a lens carrying situation.
Good luck on your selection.
-r


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 17, 2015)

lion rock said:


> On shoulder bag, I recently saw a sales of the Gura Chobe model shoulder bag. Fully extended, it is 8.5 inches, and can carry my 14mm f/2.8, 24-70_2.8 and 70-200_2.8 with 2 bodies. May even stuff a speed light in there, too. Of course, space is available for a PowerBook Pro. It can be sipped down 2 inches to be 6 inches thick. I can still put one body and one less lens in there. I would think that I can travel with it as a carry on on an airplane. Zippered compartment can hold travel documents, batteries, cell phone, or extra memory cards.
> So, I like it so much that I got a second one as a back up in case I tear up the first.
> 
> As for backpack style carry case, I use Ape Case 1800. It went to Hanoi, Singapore, Hong Kong, New Zealand with me, though I didn't carry the speed light or the 14mm in the backpack. I also use a sling bag for local shoots, much smaller carrying capacity, so it's just more of a lens carrying situation.
> ...



The Gura Chobe is a nice bag, but I don't think it works that well when carrying that much gear. The strap that comes with it is not padded well enough to support all that weight without digging into the shoulder. It can be replaced, so that is not a big deal. The bigger deal is the width. It's not wide enough to be able to place two L lenses (14L might be the exception because of it's small width) side by side with the hoods on. You can possibly get away with placing a single row of lenses along the length of the bag and use the leftover width for bodies and accessories. But a 7D/5D body won't fit well if it's next to a vertical 70-200 f/2.8 or a 100-400, not to mention throwing off the CG of the bag.

The Chobe is a great bag that offers plenty of volume (almost the same as my Kiboko 22L but I can pack the Kiboko much more efficiently) when expanded, but it works better if you don't fill the entire volume with photo gear. The cons I listed above are not due to the design of the Chobe specifically but are common to shoulder bags in general. It'll handle your gear volume for transport but you won't want to walk with all that for long continuous stretches of time.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 17, 2015)

I have and have had numerous backpacks. There is always something wrong ...

My current favourite is this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?=Lowepro+Classified+Sling+220+AW+Bag&N=10652577&InitialSearch=yes&sts=pi

It is a slingbag, which makes all equipment easily available. On travel I often carry 5DIII (now 5DSR), 11-24mm f4L, 24-70 f2.8L II, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II and a fast prime or the 8-15mm f4L. On top of that I have a flash, a MacBook Pro 15" and power cables. With everything in, the bag it gets a bit heavy, but OK through airports etc. But with the camera and one lens out and the computer and cables in the hotelroom, it is very comfortable.


----------



## pwp (Jul 17, 2015)

jemping said:


> I've been looking into some Think Tank bags, such as Streetwalker Pro and Trifecta 10


As a chronic, fairly fussy bag-nut, the ThinkTank Streetwalker Pro has become an all-time favourite. 

For most projects I use an oversized shoulder bag, but for projects where mobility is important I can strip down to fit into the Streetwalker Pro. With careful packing I can fit a gripped 5D3, a 1D Mk4, 70-200 f/2.8isII, a 24-70 f/2.8II, a 16-35 f/2.8II, two 600 EX-RT speedlights, a Quantum Turbo T3 battery, Joe Demb modifiers, polarisers, a monopod and a waterbottle. It's tight and took a little while to figure it out, but it fits. 

An unanticipated very valuable aspect of the Streetwalker Pro is the fact that it is narrow. While I'm working with two bodies on Peak Design sling straps, the narrow backpack doesn't get in the way at all. Wider backpacks can be an annoying limiter to being able to sling the body you're not using comfortable out of the way. 

The kit you've described will fit in the Streetwalker Pro with room for lunch and a raincoat as well. You won't be disappointed. 

-pw


----------



## gjones5252 (Jul 17, 2015)

I purchased this bag a while back. http://shop.nationalgeographic.com/ngs/product/photography/photography-gear-and-bags/national-geographic-africa-rucksack
I purchased this bag when I got a really good employee discount on it and didn't really know what i was looking for in a bag. I have since purchased all the canon/lowepro/think tank bags (i think i am becoming a sort of bag collector). Yet each time i go out of the country and i need everything to fit into one bag that does not scream rob me I go for this bag. 
I have had it for at least 5yrs and it has been to somewhere around 15 countries with me. 
Its not a fancy sling around your should and change lenses while your walking type of deal. It is however made of extremely good quality materials, a soft interior to protect equipment, a multitude of pockets that enable carrying not just the lenses and equipment you need but also the snacks and personal supplies. 
Other bags have stitching or tears that have messed it up, this bag has done more and looks like it has been through less.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jul 17, 2015)

pwp said:


> but for projects where mobility is important I can strip down to fit into the Streetwalker Pro. With careful packing I can fit a gripped 5D3, a 1D Mk4, 70-200 f/2.8isII, a 24-70 f/2.8II, a 16-35 f/2.8II, two 600 EX-RT speedlights, a Quantum Turbo T3 battery, Joe Demb modifiers, polarisers, a monopod and a waterbottle. It's tight and took a little while to figure it out, but it fits.



Compared to the stock photo that's a lot more stuff. You've GOT to post a pic of that setup! I'm always trying to learn new ways to arrange my equipment more efficiently.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 17, 2015)

In my opinion, security is the main concern for overseas travel. I personally like Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L. It opens towards you so it's hard to steal your gear unless the thief manages to cut an opening without you realizing it. With the waist belt on, you can flip the bag around and set it in front of you to change lens. 

Security Vs. accessibility. Your choice.


----------



## canonistic (Jul 17, 2015)

Please look at pacsafe. i have a backpack from them that i use when travelling. It has room for a macbook air, two slr's, a couple of lenses, memory cards batteries etc. and isnt that large.

The straps are cut resistant, the body has a mesh liner so it can't be slashed and all the zippers have enclosed ends so it is VERY difficult for someone else to liberate your gear. 

I highly recommend them.


----------



## jemping (Jul 17, 2015)

pwp said:


> jemping said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking into some Think Tank bags, such as Streetwalker Pro and Trifecta 10
> ...



Thank you for the input!



sunnyVan said:


> In my opinion, security is the main concern for overseas travel. I personally like Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L. It opens towards you so it's hard to steal your gear unless the thief manages to cut an opening without you realizing it. With the waist belt on, you can flip the bag around and set it in front of you to change lens.
> 
> Security Vs. accessibility. Your choice.



I'm also considering that Lowepro one, but 20L one.



canonistic said:


> Please look at pacsafe. i have a backpack from them that i use when travelling. It has room for a macbook air, two slr's, a couple of lenses, memory cards batteries etc. and isnt that large.
> 
> The straps are cut resistant, the body has a mesh liner so it can't be slashed and all the zippers have enclosed ends so it is VERY difficult for someone else to liberate your gear.
> 
> I highly recommend them.



Which model do you have? Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## rang (Jul 17, 2015)

Mindshift Rotation 180.

If that is too big for you, search for a gently used:

Think Tank Rotation 360.

All the other backpacks require too much bag on-bag off exercises.

I have nearly all the LowePro and Think Tank product lines. Used with everything from multiple 1DX's to SX60HS's from 800 primes to telephoto fishes.

The wife thinks I'm a "bagaholic" but with just those two bags...I could probably dump all the others. Well ok except for the dedicated big glass bags.


----------



## mbj68 (Jul 17, 2015)

I have had good luck with my Tamrac Expedition bag, http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542365-REG/Tamrac_5585_01_5585_Expedition_5x_Backpack.html


----------



## janmaxim (Jul 17, 2015)

There is only one manufacturer of camera bagpacks I think is worth considering: F-stop gear (http://fstopgear.com). They have a wide range of backpacks that do not scream photographer like all the other brands. They are made for trekking while photographing, unlike most others. Their build quality is top-notch.


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have 2 bags that i would highly recommend for kind of similar sized kit : 7DII + 10-22 + 24-70/4 + 70-200/2.8LISII (+100LMacro or Flash, filters, spare battery and memories ... optional small stuff like 50/1.8, Ext 2x ...):
- *Lowepro slingshot 202 AW* : superhandy for lens change, light & small but can contain quite a lot ... used when city tours and going to museums (don't want to leave stuff in lockers, put it in front and that's OK) or medium walk/hike : when fully stuffed it gets quite heavy after couple of hours, and not much room for sandwich/drinks/sunscreen/extra clothes...
- *Caselogic DCB-309* : a bit larger, normal backpack : super confortable, opening quite easy from top with blockers on the side (i can put it in the front to change lens / unzip & zip back, even the large white zoom), usually fit warmer clothes/beach towel on the back laptop compartment (not carrying laptop), drinks on the side & sandwich/sunscreen in the front pocket for larger trips ...


----------



## pwp (Jul 18, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > but for projects where mobility is important I can strip down to fit into the Streetwalker Pro. With careful packing I can fit a gripped 5D3, a 1D Mk4, 70-200 f/2.8isII, a 24-70 f/2.8II, a 16-35 f/2.8II, two 600 EX-RT speedlights, a Quantum Turbo T3 battery, Joe Demb modifiers, polarisers, a monopod and a waterbottle. It's tight and took a little while to figure it out, but it fits.
> ...


Here you go! As I said it's tight, but the strong ThinkTank zips leave no cause for concern. Just zip it up thoughtfully. It's an easy fit if you leave one of the short zooms out. The monopod goes on the outside of course.

-pw


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 18, 2015)

I use a north face surge. It's a regular backpack but really well built and extremely comfortable (only backpack recommended by American Chiropracter's association).

I use some lens cases and just throw everything in their. There are multiple pockets so you can get fairly organized.


----------

